# What is a sexier?



## GAsoccerman (Mar 24, 2008)

OK taking a poll here


----------



## preso (May 1, 2009)

Not much of a choice but of those 4, I'd pick Tom Selleck hair. I like a guy with hair on his head and moderate body hair....
NOT HAIRY EVERYWHERE like a sow or something.
Thankfully my husband has hair on his head and not too much anywhere else, just like I like.

I find a man shaving his body .... personally...to be disgusting and it would gross me out to be married to someone who shaved his body like a professional swimmer, ugh...
even worse if he is a bodybuilder and shaving... ugh... gross and so vain, I don't think anything could be more gross.


----------



## 827Aug (Apr 27, 2008)

preso said:


> Not much of a choice but of those 4, I'd pick Tom Selleck hair. I like a guy with hair on his head and moderate body hair....
> NOT HAIRY EVERYWHERE like a sow or something.
> Thankfully my husband has hair on his head and not too much anywhere else, just like I like.
> 
> ...


:iagree:

Out of the choices given. Are we talking first impressions here?


----------



## hitched4ever (Aug 3, 2009)

Voting for the wife here....she definitely prefers hair.
Tom Selleck all the way. 
To her, plenty of chest, facial, leg, arm, & genital hair are masculine, and masculine turns her on. She thinks a bald head can be sexy though so a bit of a contradiction maybe. lol.. Not sure shes a big fan of back hair or the 'sweater' look however. haha...


----------



## amberlynn (May 24, 2009)

I like a bald man, somethin like Howie Mandel, cant stand back hair.. its just ugh.. little bit of chest hair..i know legs and arms are gonna be natrual and it doesnt bother me, but being bald is a huge turn on for me.


----------



## mommyto3boys (Jul 13, 2009)

I have to agrew with Amberlynn, I love the shaved bald look...but my type of guy is Jason Statham...man that guy is sexy!!! lol


----------



## Atholk (Jul 25, 2009)

All my hair has been ripped out by my wife holding on for dear life while I **** her like a real man.


----------



## amberlynn (May 24, 2009)

Atholk said:


> All my hair has been ripped out by my wife holding on for dear life while I **** her like a real man.


thats a little too much info lol..nice to know you can get the job done tho :smthumbup:


----------



## recent_cloud (Apr 18, 2009)

i imagine a 'sexier' is sort of like an intimate consierge


----------

